# SSD für Betriebssystem



## Kusarr (27. Februar 2013)

*SSD für Betriebssystem*

hallo,

habe glaub ich vor mir eine SSD für Windows zuzulegen, damit der schneller hochfährt.

1) Was für eine könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? reichen da ca. 60GB?

2) Momentan hab ich noch 2 Festplatten als Raid laufen (siehe Signatur). Wie bekomm ich dann Windows etc auf die SSD rüber? Einfach Ausschneiden und einfügen wird wohl ned klappen oder 

Danke


----------



## ctech (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: SSD für Betriebssystem*

60GB reichen für Windows7 locker.

Einfach rüberziehen wird nicht klappen, zumindest hab ich es noch nicht ausprobiert. Ich würde einfach Windows7 auf die SSD installieren und dann im BIOS einstellen, worüber gebootet werden soll.
Wichtige Programme würde ich vielleicht auch noch auf der SSD platzieren, der Rest darf auf den HDD's bleiben.


----------



## Laudian (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: SSD für Betriebssystem*

1) Ein Modell kann ich dir nicht empfehlen. Wenn nur Windows und ein paar Standardprogramme raufsollen reichen 60Gb aber locker. Du musst aber bedenken, dass du bei 60Gb nur ~45-50GB belegen solltest. Wenn du also auch immer jeden quatsch auf dem Desktop speicherst, dann lieber 120GB.
2) Windoofs CD einlegen, installieren, danach alle wichtigen Daten von der HDD rüberkopieren. Die HDD bei der Windoofsinstallation abstöpseln.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: SSD für Betriebssystem*

•1
Nur für das BS+Treiber+Updates reichen 60GB locker aus.
Empfehlen kann/darf man ohne Probleme die Samsung840 Serie.
•2
Das funktioniert so bestimmt nicht, ich empfehle Windows neu zu installieren!
Man könnte auch Klonen (zb damit Paragon Festplatten Manager 12 Suite - Download - CHIP Online), aber davon würde ich abraten wenn du die HDDs weiter benutzen willst mit den abgelegten Daten (Programmen, Spielen, Treibern usw...), und alle Windows Dateien auf den HDDs wirst du nicht finden die du löschen musst.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: SSD für Betriebssystem*

Man sollte vielleicht dazusagen, daß je kleiner die SSD ist, desto schlechter sind die Schreib- und (wichtiger) die Leseraten. Ich würde eine ab 120Gb nehmen, dann bleibt noch etwas Luft für zusätzliche Programme und vielleicht das ein oder andere Spiel...

Produktvergleich Samsung SSD 840 Series 500GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD500BW), Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW), Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: SSD für Betriebssystem*

120GB sollten es schon sein wo sich die Samsung 840 anbietet wie schon erwähnt. Wenn würde ich das Windows doch neu aufsetzen


----------



## blackout24 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: SSD für Betriebssystem*

Selbst mit ein paar Programmen bist du fix bei ca. 50 GB und wenn die gerappelt voll ist perfromt die SSD nicht mehr gut. 120 GB kosten jetzt nicht die Welt. Nur Windows auf die SSD zu packen und alle anderen Programme auf ne HDD ist dann auch ziemlich überflüssig.

120 GB Samsung 840 Basic oder Crucial M4 120 GB. Nimm was du gerade billiger bekommen kannst.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: SSD für Betriebssystem*

Es ist schon sinnvoller, das man sich eine 120/128GB große nehmen sollte,  weil sicher auch alle Programme und die meist gespielten Spiele drauf  sollten.

Das nachfolgende sollte man aber dennoch nicht vergessen :

Naja man muss nicht immer eine größere Version nehmen, auch eine 60GB große SDD reicht locker aus.
Ich habe selbst erst gerade Windows7 neu installiert, komme mit Windows+SP1/inkl.Updates+Programme gerade mal etwas über ~40GB.
Wer auch alle Spiele und Professionelle Programme auf einer SSD haben will, muss natürlich eine bedeutend größere kaufen - klar.

Und das eine kleine SSD weniger Geschwindigkeit hat ist ja Prinzipiell richtig, jetzt kommt ein großes "Aber", das merkt nur niemand wirklich, nur in Benches ist dies ersichtlich, denn bei SSDs kommt es auf die Zugriffszeit drauf an, und die sind bei allen sehr gut. Wenn man jemanden Zwei gleiche Systeme vorsetzt und derjenige sagen soll welche schneller ist, bei gleicher Hard/Software nur SSD (billig/teuer) ist komplett eine andere, kann er das gefühlt gar nicht.
Die lese-raten die gerne mal genannt werden, verwechseln viele mit der Zugriffszeit, daher kommt immer die frage auf von den TE'lern "aber meine neue SSD hat doch mehr MB/s, warum merke ich keinen deutlichen unterschied ?"


----------



## Westcoast (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: SSD für Betriebssystem*

meine wahl würde zwischen samsung 840 basic fallen oder Crucial M4.


----------



## dgcss (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: SSD für Betriebssystem*

Auch ich rate dir zu einer 120/128 GB Samsung 840 Pro. (Mir ist die Basic einfach zu langsam)

Aus dem einfachen Grund , die ganzen Programme die du nutzt sollten ebenfalls auf die SSD gepackt werden (auch Treiber etc). Es ist meist einfach zu nervig die Partition bei der Installation zu ändern und bei manchen sachen gehts nicht .. Meine 1 SSD war auch eine 64 GB SSD und die War schon nach Windows , Treibern und 3-4 kleine Progs schon voll , was eine SSD NIEMALS sein sollte.

Wenns über dein Buged liegt dann spar lieber noch ein wenig .. Sonst ist es nix halbes und nix ganzes.


----------



## Kusarr (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: SSD für Betriebssystem*

okay vielen Dank für die Antworten. Werds mir dann mal überlegen was ich mach


----------

